#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Hoe om te gaan met nare band technici

## hugix

Ik ben sinds een tijdje actief als schuifmeneer op een aantal locaties. 1 hiervan is een poppodium waar ik al wat jaren vrijwilligerswerk doe.

Nu heb ik daar vorige week een optreden gehad waar ik enorm van baal. De tweede band had een eigen techneut mee die geen idee had waar deze mee bezig was. Ik kan wel opnoemen wat er allemaal fout ging. Maar het is voor mij beter samen te vatten in deze zin : "Ik weet nu hoe een zak aardappelen klinkt".


Halverwege het optreden is deze jongen boos weg gelopen en heb ik het geluid nog een beetje kunnen redden (met de chef in mijn nek).  Echter heb ik deze zelfde band op een volgende klus over twee maanden staan. Ik heb geen zin in nog een ruzie met het broertje van de gitarist over het geluid.

Heeft iemand tips / trucs / wijsheid om met dit soort figuren om te gaan?

----------


## FOHje

Laat goed merken dat het geluid zonder U het gewoon niet klinkt...
Laat hem daar zelf achter komen maar neem in eerste geval niet zijn plaats over.
Dat kunnen de band leden wel doen.

----------


## rdreiers

Beste oplossing? Scaftpijpje!

Zijn lastige items, zeker omdat het hier een hoog hobby gehalte betreft. Misschien de eindverantwoordelijke voor techniek/geluid vtv inseinen wat staat te gebeuren. Daar hier geen vergoeding van diensten tegen over staat is dit lastig. Beste is idd nog aangeven dat jij eindverantwoordelijk blijft voor het geluid.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Opzich is het helemaal niet lastig...Als jullie zorgen dat je het technisch voor elkaar hebt, dan moet die gast techneut niet mauwe en ligt het echt gewoon aan hem...Ik informeer altijd vooraf wat er aanwezig is, is het echt niet naar m'n zin probeer ik er naar te werken dat het wel voor elkaar is. Probleem vaak met dit soort bandjes is dat ze gruwelijk arrogant zijn, maar niet kunnen spelen. En de techneut doet daar vrolijk in mee, want hij is toch het broertje van de gitarist. Een advies naar die techneut : met familie moet je niet handelen, maar wandelen...

Maar gooi toch eens met merken en zo...ben namelijk benieuwd hoe een zak aardappelen klinkt...

----------


## NesCio01

> Maar gooi toch eens met merken en zo...ben namelijk benieuwd hoe een zak aardappelen klinkt...




Volgens Jochem Myjer iets met 'Alzheimer':
_Aardappelboer vertelt mij net dat een oude man vorige week 'twee kilo Alzheimers' wilde hebben... #ikrekenhetgoed_

Samen tot een oplossing komen lukt bijna altijd.
Zo niet, dan heb ik geleverd en schuift hij maar een eind weg........

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Wanneer je een soundcheck hebt kun je het dan al deels opvangen. Niet zeggen 'het klinkt brak' maar tips geven.
Bijvoorbeeld: 'Joh, wat hier vaak wil helpen is iets 800Hz in de vocaal erbij draaien'.

Als je geen soundcheck hebt kan dit ook. Ik geef bij gasttechnici in eerste instantie kleine tips. Dan krijg je doorgaans 2 reacties, ofwel 'tof, dank je, nog meer tips?' (dat zijn de goede technici) of 'ik kan het zelf wel' (maar dan vaak iets andere intonatie). Bij de eerste reactie tip ik waar nodig, bij de tweede ga ik mooi een paar meter verderop staan met zicht op de FOH maar dat klagende bezoekers mooi bij hem gaan klagen en niet bij mij. Hij kan het zelf wel zegt ie...

Overigens ook wel eens gebeurd dat een 'tech' na 3 minuten soundcheck doorkreeg dat hij het niet kon en vroeg of ik het wilde doen, die kom je ook tegen gelukkig.

----------


## timmetje

Ik sluit me aan bij de reactie van Rene: in eerste instantie je hulp aanbieden. Als deze niet geaccepteerd/gewaardeerd wordt, laat dan de 'technicus' het lekker zelf uitzoeken en trek je handen er vanaf.

Ignorance is bliss. 

Zorg dat inderdaad wel dat je uit de buurt blijft zodat ze jou niet gaan koppelen aan die bak herrie... ;-)

----------


## frederic

"het lekker zelf laten uitzoeken" kan je veel geld kosten, als de gasttech niet weet waar hij mee bezig is.
Als de gains van de mengtafel continue staan te clippen vb. 
Kun je toch best wel even ingrijpen voor uw materiaal naar de haaien is.

Ik sluit me ook aan bij Rene. 
Maar als de gasttech er geen oren naar heeft, de verantwoordelijke van de band of optreden op de hoogte brengen en waarschuwen dat op deze manier het optreden zeer snel afgelopen zal zijn.

----------


## renevanh

> "het lekker zelf laten uitzoeken" kan je veel geld kosten, als de gasttech niet weet waar hij mee bezig is.
> Als de gains van de mengtafel continue staan te clippen vb. 
> Kun je toch best wel even ingrijpen voor uw materiaal naar de haaien is.



Daarom ook 'Met zicht op de FOH'.
Maar samen werken of ingrijpen omdat ze de boel slopen zijn twee hele verschillende dingen. Je kan nog zo collegiaal, vriendelijk, gezellig, lief of schattig zijn, als je alles in de clip jaagt grijp ik sowieso in.

----------


## drbeat

> Volgens Jochem Myjer iets met 'Alzheimer':
> _Aardappelboer vertelt mij net dat een oude man vorige week 'twee kilo Alzheimers' wilde hebben... #ikrekenhetgoed_
> 
> Samen tot een oplossing komen lukt bijna altijd.
> Zo niet, dan heb ik geleverd en schuift hij maar een eind weg........
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



En zo ist!! Een leraar van mij had dit plaatje vaak in zijn presentaties verwerkt als wij het over samenwerken en projectmatig werken hadden tijdens de lessen...Ik moet hier nog HEEELLL vaak aan terug denken...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Samen werken is altijd het beste, met een beetje band of artiest kom je elkaar waarschijnlijk vaker tegen...

Jaren geleden stond ik in een feesttent en daar kwam o.a. ene G Joling inprikken op de installatie die wij verhuurd hadden. Zijn(toenmalige) techneut kwam binnen, stilde zich voor en we maakte een klein praatje. Ik zeg tegen hem joh, daar en daar zitten wat dingetjes waar je last van kunt hebben en hij zei oke...Gevolg, vele rondzingers tijdens het optreden. Loopt hij naderhand naar de kleedkamer om z'n mic en in-ear systeem terug te halen, zegt Joling tegen hem : Wat was dat met die rondzingers? Hij : Lag aan de geluidsinstallatie, zegt hij. Waarop Joling antwoord : Daar lag het niet aan, die was goed, het lag aan jou...

Dus ja, zo kan het ook..:-) We hebben later die avond ook nog Henk Wijngaard gehad, top show, zonder rondzingers en die techneut had nog minder bij ook...

Mensen moeten sowieso eerst eens leren werken zonder al de hulpmiddelen zoals compressors, Gates en 4 bands volledig parametrische eq...En vooral niet arrogant doen..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mensen moeten sowieso eerst eens leren werken zonder al de hulpmiddelen zoals compressors, Gates en 4 bands volledig parametrische eq...En vooral niet arrogant doen..



Jammer dat die tegeltjes zo klein zijn, anders had deze zin er zo op gekund. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dat krijg ik er wel op...:-)

----------


## rdreiers

Stuur jij dan naar a&h een vraag voor een aangepaste firmware waar dit niet in zit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat het erin zit wil nog niet zeggen dat je het ook altijd moet gebruiken....
Iets wat veel techs schijnen te denken. Heb al diverse keren gezien dat een tech begint met de master EQ helemaal scheef te trekken, vervolgens dit probeert te corrigeren met de kanaal EQ's, dat lukt natuurlijk niet.
Dan pakken we toch een multiband compressor, daar zetten we dan een de-esser achter en dan is het paniek omdat het alleen maar rond wil gaan zingen. Conclusie is dan meestal dat het aan de PA ligt die slecht zou zijn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Een voorzichtige tip om eens opnieuw te beginnen met 'schone' kanalen en dan alleen waar nodig te corrigeren wil in een zeldzaam geval weleens helpen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Een groot nadeel van vele digitale mixer gebruikers, ze maken het zichzelf zo moeilijk, dat ze het soms zelf niet meer weten...Want ja, dat gaat zo makkelijk in digi mixers, compressor op het kanaal, kanaal naar een subgroep met een compressor, naar een dca waar we nog een eq en compressor opgooien om te eindigen bij een VCA waar we wederom een compressor en nog een d-esser er tegenaan gooien in combinatie met een multi band compressor....En natuurlijk niet te vergeten een leuke dikke analoge compressor bij de links rechts...

Daarbij gebruiken we gemiddeld 20 inputs, die 20 inputs sturen we naar 10 subgroepen om ze dan weer naar 20 VCA's te sturen. Zo werken er veel tegenwoordig om het zichzelf makkelijk te maken...Dat soort mensen, aub, ga een ander lopen vervelen...

En dan nog maar te zwijgen van een aantal mixer fabrikanten die hun firm/software nog steeds niet op orde hebben en waarbij een preb uit een 1 versie oudere software niet werkt op de nieuwe, of dat de basis functies (gain, eq, balance) niet werken in 1 preb, op alle type van een merk....

Dus get a life en begin bij de basis...

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Samen werken is altijd het beste, met een beetje band of artiest kom je elkaar waarschijnlijk vaker tegen...
> 
> Jaren geleden stond ik in een feesttent en daar kwam o.a. ene G Joling inprikken op de installatie die wij verhuurd hadden. Zijn(toenmalige) techneut kwam binnen, stilde zich voor en we maakte een klein praatje. Ik zeg tegen hem joh, daar en daar zitten wat dingetjes waar je last van kunt hebben en hij zei oke...Gevolg, vele rondzingers tijdens het optreden. Loopt hij naderhand naar de kleedkamer om z'n mic en in-ear systeem terug te halen, zegt Joling tegen hem : Wat was dat met die rondzingers? Hij : Lag aan de geluidsinstallatie, zegt hij. Waarop Joling antwoord : Daar lag het niet aan, die was goed, het lag aan jou...
> 
> Dus ja, zo kan het ook..:-) We hebben later die avond ook nog Henk Wijngaard gehad, top show, zonder rondzingers en die techneut had nog minder bij ook...
> 
> Mensen moeten sowieso eerst eens leren werken zonder al de hulpmiddelen zoals compressors, Gates en 4 bands volledig parametrische eq...En vooral niet arrogant doen..



Olaf, zat GJ toen bij FB uit Den Haag ?

Want in die tijd kreeg je bij Fredje echt geen gates etc. mee !

Maar om mij volledig bij je aan te sluiten om te leren werken het volgende;
Ben vanavond terug gekomen uit Polen, heb daar samen met Gerben ( Vengaboys) en ik ( 2 Brothers on the 4th floor) gedaan op een oude A&H mixer, staan wel gewoon 15 000 mensen open air uit hun dak te gaan !

Je hebt niet meer dan de eq van de tafel, gewoon gaan op gevoel en natuurlijk ervaring.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQnk0m8xIv0&feature=youtu.be

----------


## T.O.P.

> Olaf, zat GJ toen bij FB uit Den Haag ?
> 
> Want in die tijd kreeg je bij Fredje echt geen gates etc. mee !



eh, volgens mij had Fredje toen 200B's en delta's, zeker geen digitaal, en de GJ tech was een erg goeie tech, en een collegiale aardige gast. (Erwin, volgens mij). En GJ is daarna bij zo'n beetje alle verhuurders geweest, met steeds meer chaos tot gevolg.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanmiddag nog een top bandje gedaan met alleen wat compressie op de bas en lead vocals, gates op de toms en kick, kick zonder compressie, beetje reverb op de snare en lead vocals en dat was het.
Goed luisteren naar vocal en instrumenten en daar de vervelende frequenties uithalen met de kanaal eq en er stond een heerlijke open sound waar het publiek van uit zijn dak ging.
Trouwens met een Coax12 en Prospect sub per kant terwijl er dik 800 man op het veld zat.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nope...Zat toen bij Audio80...Zover ik weet zit ie nu bij Soundworks en Paul kennende...Die behoeft geen uitleg..:-)

----------


## Outline

Less is meestal more... Daar gaf Hans hierboven  weer een mooi voorbeeld van!


Veel mensen maken het zich tegenwoordig onnodig moeilijk door veel meer te gebruiken dan wat ze echt nodig hebben. Helaas een van de nadelen van de huidige tijd. Want waarom zou je niet alle opties die je tot je beschikking hebt gebruiken? Dat het eindresultaat (bijna) altijd niet beter is dan zonder al die opties wordt nogal eens afgedaan als gezeur, miereneukerij en jaloezie.

Dat het er op zit wil niet zeggen dat je het moet gebruiken.

Mooi voorbeeld: Probeer bij de huidige generatie lichttechs nog maar 'ns een te vinden die een leuke show kan wegzetten met slechts 24 kanalen (of slechts de helft), een berg parren en een rookmachine.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik maak het mee in het theater waar ik nu 3 jaar werk. Het is vaak niet eens de artiest die arogant is. Je hebt er enkele tussen zitten maar die zijn vaak nog "onervaren" en ze menen dat ze meteen alles kunnen en mogen.
Wij hebben huisregels in het theater, zo zorgen we dat we vloer schoon en veilig houden. Maar ook dat de artiest met rust gelaten word indien nodig. We steken veel tijd en energie om de artiest zo comfortabel mogelijk zich te kunnen focussen op hun optreden. En dat is wat het 'vaak' fout gaat.

Maar nu komt het;
Wat mij de laatste tijd op valt, is dat er heel veel nieuwe freelance technici binnenkomen ze zijn nog jong en ook wat onervaren.
Ze hebben al vaak een grote mond of ze denken dat ze de wereld aankunnen. Die lopen snel tegen de lamp. Je zal eens moeten weten hoe vaak ik op mijn bek ben gegaan. Maar daar heb ik van geleerd! Maar een geslaagde avond (mensen amuseren) daar gaat het om en dat de mensen genoten hebben van de show. Het maakt niet uit wat je kunt of doet. Maar dat jezelf een goed zelfportret kan maken als beginnende, zwakke punten en sterke punten.

Er lopen gelukkig ook heel veel toffe gasten rond in dit vak, ook waar je een binding mee krijgt. En die echt wel weten wat ze aan het doen zijn.
Maar wat ik wil zeggen is dat je vooral je zelf moet blijven of je nou een artiest bent of leverancier of technicus het maakt niet uit wat je kunt als je maar leuk vind. Plezier heb in het vak, want wat doen we toch mooi werk met zn allen!

Het zijn vaak de typische mensen die zoveel mogelijk glimmend materiaal aan de zijkant van de broek hebben hangen. Ik ben steeds vaker na aan het denken om mijn leatherman thuis te laten. Ten eerste is die vaak te zwaar (wave) als je 5 tot 6 dagen per week rond loopt. En ten tweede omdat het ook nog onveilig is om met een leatherman aan "electriciteit" te werken. En ik heb langzaam het idee dat het meer ruig uit ziet dan het praktisch nut van zo'n ding. Wij hebben gelukkig alles snel bij de hand maar dat is op evenementen heel anders. En dan is zo'n multitool erg fijn!

Pff ga maar eens naar bed, heb weer nieuw spul gekocht en daar ben ik nog mee aan het spelen. Effe aan mij zelf denken en rustig aan doen! Groetjes

----------

